# My New Pup!



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

Well I'm pleased to be able to have something to share here!!! I grew up reading about hunting with great bird dogs in all the outdoor sports magazines. My brothers black Lab used to accompany me on overnight hikes and hunts as a teen. I've read about them in books for years. With great interest, I've watched those of you who have them here on the Shed. I've admired those that friends have had, and while pheasant and quail hunting in Oklahoma I had the pleasure of shooting over those that belonged to my father-in-law's brother..... BUT I've never had one of my own.... until now!!!! A guy was basically giving him away and so I had a good home for him!! I consider him a real blessing!!!

Here is my new this 6 mo. old fine German Short-haired Pointer that was added to our family a little while back! His name is "Sam" short for LOTR character "Samwise Gamgee"







He is a livewire for sure!!!









He and I have a lot to learn, but I'm really enjoying the process...mostly.







He can sit on command (most of the time) and walks on the leash fairly well. I want to hunt quail, chukar and duck and maybe pheasant here in California with him. I'm going to attempt to train him myself with check cord and whistle and I have a electronic collar headed this way.
Any tips, tricks or good suggestions from trainers/ hunters would be greatly appreciated!!












































BTW... NO he did not "kiss" me on the mouth.... but he almost did!!! LOL







I'm going to have to watch that... he's quick on the tongue!!


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

aww. I love dogs! Looks like a good hunter.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

God bless him Perry! Ain't nothing like them in my book. Mine are so spoiled they let me know when I can go out or not! I wouldn't have it any other way either! Handsome little guy! Flatband


----------



## fishjunkie (Sep 10, 2011)

good looking bird dog


----------



## spanky (May 29, 2011)

Thats one fine pup you have there mate.
Just let him find his feet-He knows how to hunt DNA.
Point and retrieve is what he was born to do,He will teach you himself how to get the job done.


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

Congrats! Looks like a great dog!


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

nice looking dog Perry.. i likes him.


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

thats the breed of dog i want there a brilliant breed still trying to persuade my dad to get me one


----------



## Papa G (Aug 19, 2011)

nice pup Perry, you both have some fun ahead.


----------

